# Repticon Ft. Myers



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
July 20 & 21, 2013

Where:
Araba Shrine
2010 Hanson St
Fort Myers, FL 33901

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

Starting in November of 2003, Repticon's second ever reptile show was hosted in Ft. Myers, Florida. The show ran at various venues over six years, becoming a favorite which delighted the strong community of reptile enthusiasts in southwest Florida. Due to various show scheduling conflicts and venue challenges, no Ft. Myers show has run since September of 2009, yet still a return to Ft. Myers has been among Repticon's most requested shows. Then in the Summer of 2012, Repticon returned in August to the Araba Shrine in Ft Myers for a show that excited and thrilled the herpers in the area. Keep posted to this page regarding one of the original shows in the Repticon series, Repticon Ft. Myers!

For more information: Repticon Ft Myers Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone vending this show?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe Jon and Dustin are.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Indeed Kevin. Jon and I will have a table together at the show. Hopefully there will be a decent turn out. It was quite busy last year, but the venue is not a very big place.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Will you guys be vending on both Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Adam, yes we will be.
Make sure you stop by and introduce yourself.
Between Dustin and myself, well have a nice selection of frogs, ff cultures, ff media, a full line of Repashy supplements, and perhaps some plants. We both accept credit cards as well.


----------

